# Phoenix Flugmount



## Preachergirl (15. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe soll es neben den "normalen" Flugmounts der Horde und Allianz noch die Netherdrachen und einen Phoenix geben.

Weiss jmd wie das mit dem Phoenix ablaufen soll, oder hat was darüber gehört? (video in dem der Phoenix zu sehen ist  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_6-ZsZf9AU  )

Soll das ganze genauso laufen wie mit dem Zügel des Winterquellfrostsäblers? Wiederholbare Quests die man immer und immer wieder machen muss um seinen Ruf zu steigern oder derartiges?

Falls wer was darüber weiss, gehört hat oder wie auch immer, her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (15. Januar 2007)

ich schätze mal,das der Phönix irgendwo in einer instanz gedroppt wird,wie der Zul´Gurub Tieger/Raptor.

Aber ob es so ist,weiß ich nicht=)


----------



## Haladar (15. Januar 2007)

fake!
1: von soeinem mount wurde noch nichts gesagt
2:man kann im fleigen nicht auf/absteigen
3:man kann in azeroth nicht fliegen 


fake fake fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronBrutzler (15. Januar 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> fake!
> 1: von soeinem mount wurde noch nichts gesagt
> 2:man kann im fleigen nicht auf/absteigen
> 3:man kann in azeroth nicht fliegen
> ...


ich sag nur Freeshards machens möglich^^


----------



## Melrakal (15. Januar 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> fake!
> 1: von soeinem mount wurde noch nichts gesagt
> 2:man kann im fleigen nicht auf/absteigen
> 3:man kann in azeroth nicht fliegen
> ...


nix fake ^^ der Phönix wurde als Mount angekündigt, es existieren aber noch keinerlei weitere Informationen darüber.


----------



## Preachergirl (15. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch schon des öfteren über den Phoenix gelesen, gehört aber nicht wie man an in kommen soll, und das Video sollt eig nur dienen das man weiss wie er aussehen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mich würd halt wirklich interessieren wie man dran kommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cologne_boy (15. Januar 2007)

ohh lol leute,
sind das nicht die netherdrachen?!
wenn ja, die besten pvp teams bekommen diese netherdrachen!


----------



## Preachergirl (15. Januar 2007)

Nope, der letzte "Vogel" ist gemeint, das ist kein Netherdrache, die sehen bissl anders aus^^ 

so ein bisschen nach Drache und so, guggstu hier: http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i...rdrake/ss02.jpg


/edit vergessen das im Vid als erstes ein Netherdrache gezeigt wird :>


----------



## Demariel (11. April 2007)

Also den Reit baren phönix gibt es bestimmt, zumindest ist das model in der mpq datei der erweiterung enthalten. wer sich damit auskennt kann ja mal unter CREATURE/RidingPhoenix oder so schauen, es gibt da 2 modele, eines mit sattel und eins ohne sattel. ob es jedoch im spiel inplementiert ist das man es durch quest oder loot bekommen kann kann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Skorpi (11. April 2007)

hier als model aus der mpq datei zu sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier einmal aufgesattelt und mit Pips buff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

ich glaub auch nicht das es ein fake ist ... 

vielleicht droppt er ja im schwarzen tempel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer weiß ... kommen wird er auf jedenfall ...


----------



## Realc (11. April 2007)

vielleicht droppt er ja im schwarzen tempel ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer weiß ... kommen wird er auf jedenfall ...
[/quote]


Soviel ich weiß droppt der in der Festung der Stürme!


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Realc schrieb:


> vielleicht droppt er ja im schwarzen tempel ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und woher weist du das? ich meine dich kennt man ja nicht, mit deinem ersten post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Willkommen in der buffed community


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> und woher weist du das? ich meine dich kennt man ja nicht, mit deinem ersten post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du mit deinen 340 posts ... ich kenn dich auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du mit deinen 340 posts ... ich kenn dich auch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast nicht verstanden auf was ich hinaus will. 
bei anderen die mehr als ein post haben kann man gucken was der jenige sonst noch für Posts geschrieben hat und so kann man ihn kategorisieren in die sparte "seriöse" oder "unseriöse" Poster


----------



## ^^Dragen^^ (11. April 2007)

Hi Leutz ich glaubs eher net,ich glaub das dieses Video auf ein Prvatserver gedreht wurde ist glaub auch die einzige möglichkeit könnte auch ein Gm gewesen sein,aber ich glaub es wurd auf ein Privat Server gedreht wie könnte es man sonst machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG ^^Dragen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

^^Dragen^^ schrieb:


> Hi Leutz ich glaubs eher net,ich glaub das dieses Video auf ein Prvatserver gedreht wurde ist glaub auch die einzige möglichkeit könnte auch ein Gm gewesen sein,aber ich glaub es wurd auf ein Privat Server gedreht wie könnte es man sonst machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Selbstverständlich wurde es auf nem privat server gemacht. aber dieses mount ist schon als model im Spiel eingebracht und wird wohl irgendwann in die Spielwelt implementiert


----------



## ^^Dragen^^ (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wurde es auf nem privat server gemacht. aber dieses mount ist schon als model im Spiel eingebracht und wird wohl irgendwann in die Spielwelt implementiert



Ich könntss mir vorstellen hmm... warum meint ihr eigentlich alle Intanz vl. will Blizzard auch Spaßen mit Arena...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldurz (11. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^^Dragen^^ schrieb:


> Ich könntss mir vorstellen hmm... warum meint ihr eigentlich alle Intanz vl. will Blizzard auch Spaßen mit Arena...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke das das wieder nur so ein GM spielzeug ist weil wenn es im sspiel drinne ist muss es ja nicht für spieler gedacht sein kann ja auch für ein Npc oder wie gesagt frü Gm´s sein oder was auch noch warscheinlihc ist ein paar Pv freaks haben das einfach selber programmiert das wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit also ich glaube aus spielerfahrung das es wieder mal unmöglich sein wird an das dlugmout zu kommen wird bestimmt gnau so sein wie mit dem Netherdrachen aber es kann wie gesgat auch nur ein spielzeug für Npc oder sonstiges sein und niemand kann sagen das das ding irgendwo droppt weil es keine seite gibt die sowas beinhaltete und es auch kein addon gibt wo schon Festung der Stürme,Schwarzer Tempel oder andrere high lvl inztanzen drinne sind es wird bis dieses Flugmout ein rätzel bleiben oder wie lizzard das schon mit dem Netherdrachen gemahct hat einfach nur der totale reinfall weil wenn 5% der besten Arena gruppen von allen servern ist das unmöglich an sowas rannzukommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (11. April 2007)

Also ich habe mal auf inwow.de gelesen, das dort auch schon von einem phöinx die rede war und das er ins spiel irgendwann eingebunden wird. dementsprechend würde ich es nicht als fake oder gm-spielzeug bewerten


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2007)

Eldurz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Duden] der ist locker für jeden erreichbar...einfach mal 3Wochen Taschengeld sparen und dann die Bücherei soloen.

Dir ist bewusst das es eine Netherdrachenquestreihe gibt in der man einen ungepanzerten Flieger(Sehen imo sowieso besser aus) bekommt.
Ich denke  der Phönix wird beim Phönixgott in Tempest Keep gedroppt(So wie die ZGTierchen)...wurde ja noch nicht gelegt.


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden auf was ich hinaus will.
> bei anderen die mehr als ein post haben kann man gucken was der jenige sonst noch für Posts geschrieben hat und so kann man ihn kategorisieren in die sparte "seriöse" oder "unseriöse" Poster



weiß ich doch ... war ja auch nru spaß von mri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr deswegen das SMILEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (11. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich denke der Phönix wird beim Phönixgott in Tempest Keep gedroppt(So wie die ZGTierchen)...wurde ja noch nicht gelegt.


*heul* das wollt ich grad schreiben^^


----------



## Thrawns (11. April 2007)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass der/ein Phönix kommt. Aber was bringt es hier zu spekulieren? Wir wissen nicht wann und wie. Über den Netherdrachen weiß man auch nicht viel mehr - nur dass man eine endlos lange Questreihe bewältigen muss (und natürlich als PvP-Ruler ... ok, man weiß doch deutlich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und, dass er geiler aussieht als der Phönix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also abwarten und Erdbeertee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber thx für die Bilder. Wusste bisher noch gar nichts von einem weiteren Flugmount. Aber schön, dass zumindest mal _etwas_ Abwchslung in WoW kommt und vielleicht nach Jahren nicht mehr alle gleich aussehen.


----------



## Deadlift (11. April 2007)

Wer buffed News liest ist klar im Vorteil:

"In Skettis erwarten euch neue Quests und Items sowie ein neues Flugmount"

*Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/news/1431/wow-neues-z...von-patch-2-1-0*

Wer weiß welches das ist, der Netherdrache wird gesondert gelistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathReign (11. April 2007)

> Skettis
> 
> Die Himmelswache, Krieger der Sha'tari, die die Lüfte über Shattrath beherrschen, haben ihren Angriff direkt zu der Hauptstadt der Arakkoa, Skettis, getragen. Hoch in den Gebirgen der Wälder von Terrokar gelegen, hält die Stadt Skettis, die nur mit einem fliegenden Reittier erreichbar ist, viele neue und aufregende Spielinhalte für Solospieler oder kleine Gruppen auf Stufe 70 bereit. Alle neuen Quests, neue Bosse für Gruppen von 5 Spielern, seltene und epische Gegenstände und ein völlig neues fliegendes Reittier erwartet alle, die ihr Schwert oder ihren Stab zum Kampf heben.



Ich würde stark vermuten das es hiermit was zu tun hat, oder?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: du warst paar sek schneller ^^ und der netherdrache ist es 100%ig net, weil er auch bei Wow-europe.com gesondert gelistet wird, und den gibts bei der fraktion der netherschwingen durch ne q reihe und der hat 280% drauf, wobei der Phoenix ja 310% hat, wie man auf dem screeni sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Zorkal (11. April 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Wer buffed News liest ist klar im Vorteil:
> 
> "In Skettis erwarten euch neue Quests und Items sowie ein neues Flugmount"
> 
> ...



Skettis hat Storytechnich soviel mit einem Phönix am Hut,wie Darth Vader mit Ashenvale.
Ich glaube es gibt so ein Vogelvieh aus Skettis.


----------



## DeathReign (11. April 2007)

wer weiss was uns in skettis noch alles erwartet (der Phoenix is immerhin auche in Vogel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )wir werden es sehen, aber wenns halt nochn flugtier gäbe warum is das dann net in der *.mpq datei enthalten, deswegen dachte ich jetzt das es der Phoenix sein muss. Wobei es natürlich sein könnte da sie das andere Flugtier per patch nachschieben, wir werden es erleben^^


----------



## Deadlift (11. April 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Skettis hat Storytechnich soviel mit einem Phönix am Hut,wie Darth Vader mit Ashenvale.
> Ich glaube es gibt so ein Vogelvieh aus Skettis.


Danach würd ich jetzt mal ned gehen.
Da lässt sich schon ne Geschichte drauß bauen.

Vogel-Endboss stirbt und steht wie Phoenix aus der Asche wieder auf und will dir dienen. 
Bla Bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpi (11. April 2007)

Eldurz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diese möglichkeit kanst du auschliesen weil das mound jeder in seiner expatoins.mpq hat da gibs auch speziele programe die anzukucken.


----------



## AhLuuum (11. April 2007)

Ihhh! Wer will denn auf einem Pokemon(Bitte nicht schlagen ich bin ein Nerd!!!)abklatsch fliegen?


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Ihhh! Wer will denn auf einem Pokemon(Bitte nicht schlagen ich bin ein Nerd!!!)abklatsch fliegen?




Phoenix ist kein PokemoN abklatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (11. April 2007)

Falls der Phönix tatsächlich "Pieps" heißen wird ...na dann gute nacht.


----------



## ch1ef (11. April 2007)

Blizzard hat doch jetzt mit dem neuen Patch 2.1 auch ein neues Flugmount angekündigt:



> *Skettis*
> 
> Die Himmelswache, Krieger der Sha'tari, die die Lüfte über Shattrath beherrschen, haben ihren Angriff direkt zu der Hauptstadt der Arakkoa, Skettis, getragen. Hoch in den Gebirgen der Wälder von Terrokar gelegen, hält die Stadt Skettis, die nur mit einem fliegenden Reittier erreichbar ist, viele neue und aufregende Spielinhalte für Solospieler oder kleine Gruppen auf Stufe 70 bereit. Alle neuen Quests, neue Bosse für Gruppen von 5 Spielern, seltene und epische Gegenstände und ein völlig neues fliegendes Reittier erwartet alle, die ihr Schwert oder ihren Stab zum Kampf heben.


----------



## Dalmus (11. April 2007)

ch1ef schrieb:


> Blizzard hat doch jetzt mit dem neuen Patch 2.1 auch ein neues Flugmount angekündigt:


Sehr richtig.... Du hast Dir die anderen Beiträge voher nicht zufällig durchgelesen?
Genau diese Ankündigung wird hier gerade in Bezug auf den Phönix diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (11. April 2007)

Ich tippe auch auf The Eye, den lustigen verbuggten Phönix.


----------



## Preachergirl (11. April 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Ihhh! Wer will denn auf einem Pokemon(Bitte nicht schlagen ich bin ein Nerd!!!)abklatsch fliegen?



Ich ich ich *meld und mit armen in der luft wedel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bin ganz verwundert das nach so langer zeit hier mal was dazu steht und dann gleich soviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



das es von dem phoenixlord droppen soll hört sich meiner meinung nach immernoch am wahrscheinlichsten an, obs so is oder sein wird, wird sich noch herausstellen... skettis find ich haben auch relativ wenig mit nem phoenix zu tun und durch ne q auch wenn sie ellenlang sein sollte an den zu kommen denk ich wär dann doch etwas zu einfach... aber wer weiss, wie schon gesagt wurde ne story is schnell gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Ich glaub auch das es bei dem Poehnix Lord droppt.


Ist irgendwie logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich würd aber wissen was es sich mit dem Skettis Mount auf sich hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (12. April 2007)

tippe auch auf the eye und das der dort vom phonix boss dropt ^^


----------



## Lerun (12. April 2007)

Ich tippe auch auf The Eye. Zumal die Instanz schon implementiert ist. Was erklären würde weshalb der Phoenix schon Teil der .mpq Datei ist.^^

Vielleicht kommt ja auch Kael'thas auf ihm angeflogen und/oder droppt ihn.^^


----------



## Itto Ogami (12. April 2007)

klar ist das nen Privatserver ...... lest doch ma die comments die bei youtube stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trafix (13. April 2007)

Ich vermute stark, dass es ein neues Legendarymount ist...
Also so eines wie das AQ-Mount, einmalig auf jedem Server.
Das wäre schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Velnias (13. April 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> fake!
> 1: von soeinem mount wurde noch nichts gesagt
> 2:man kann im fleigen nicht auf/absteigen
> 3:man kann in azeroth nicht fliegen
> ...




Man sieht du hast keine Ahnung von einem Privat Server.
1. Klar wurde dieses Mount noch nicht offiziell bekannt gegeben, das heißt ja lange nicht das es nicht existiert. (Auf einem Privat Server kommst du überall hin siehe die Millionen von Videos von Hyjal,Gm Insel und Co)

2. Klar geht das = Privat Server (kleine Info: auf nem Privat Server bekommt man auch kein Fall Dmg etc...)

3. siehe 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (13. April 2007)

Also das neue mount in skettis ist ein reitbarer Netherrochen (!) wenn ich zeit hab mach ich auf em testrealm mal ein Foto muss da bei einer neuen Fraktion ehrfürchtig werden.

Wenn der Phönix irgendwo droppt könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das er beim bisher noch ungeschlagenen (weil momentan unschaffbaren) Phönixgott(?) in der festung der Stürme droppt.


----------



## PommesOmma (13. April 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> fake!
> 1: von soeinem mount wurde noch nichts gesagt
> 2:man kann im fleigen nicht auf/absteigen
> 3:man kann in azeroth nicht fliegen
> ...





o_O 


Discription lesen -> Denken -> Discription nochmal lesen -> Denken -> Posten!


----------



## Preachergirl (13. April 2007)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Also das neue mount in skettis ist ein reitbarer Netherrochen (!) wenn ich zeit hab mach ich auf em testrealm mal ein Foto muss da bei einer neuen Fraktion ehrfürchtig werden.



ein reitbarer netherrochen o.O sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (14. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind npc´s mit den mounts da noch kein spieler da ehrfürchtig ist hats auch noch keiner

wenn imageshack bei mir wieder klappt lad ich nochn foto vom händler hoch


----------



## Preachergirl (14. April 2007)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber i glaub den möcht i ned haben... obwohl ich als sammeltante...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerun (14. April 2007)

Naja, also mein Fall ist der Rochen nicht.

Ein Hippogryph wäre mir da lieber.
Generell fände ich für jede Rasse ein Flugmount nicht schlecht. So wie es eben bei den nicht Flugmounts auch ist.


----------



## Angroschim (30. Januar 2008)

Der Phoenix ist schon im spiel. Auf Azshara ist ein hordler damit unterwegs ...


----------



## Crazywigga (30. Januar 2008)

Angroschim schrieb:


> Der Phoenix ist schon im spiel. Auf Azshara ist ein hordler damit unterwegs ...


ich will jetzt nicht flamen, aber der thread ist schon fast nen jahr alt ^^#


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (30. Januar 2008)

Beitrag 14.04.2007, 13:44


der beitrag über dir, fällt dir was auf?

kleiner tipp:

heutiges datum: 30.01.2008


----------



## Würmchen (30. Januar 2008)

ist drop aus Festung der Stürme

auf antonidas fliegt ein untoter Priester damit rum


----------



## theriggiboy (30. Januar 2008)

es gab glaube ich mal so nen bild bei buffed das es diesen phönix auf chinesischen servern für 190k gold gibst was ich aber nicht denke aber er war bei buffed denk ich


----------



## Nawk (30. Januar 2008)

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=32458

Droppt bei Kael'thas

sogar bei armory
http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=32458


----------



## Akrilak (30. Januar 2008)

zur info: http://wow.buffed.de/news/1961/wow-flugrei...t-keine-legende


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (30. Januar 2008)

ich wiederhohle es nochmal, der tread ist über 8 monate alt!

und @ Nawk:

irgendwie ironisch selbst nicht zu lesen und in seiner sig folgendes stehen zu haben: 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Nawk (30. Januar 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> ich wiederhohle es nochmal, der tread ist über 8 monate alt!
> 
> und @ Nawk:
> 
> ...



Joa es gibt viele leute die es nochmal bestätigt haben wollen und nicht alle seiten durchsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. Januar 2008)

Ehm leute?das wurde doch bekannt gegeben das es bei Kael thas droppt wie die zg tierchen und das strath mount, ist ja sogar im atlas loot


----------



## Dunham (30. Januar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> nix fake ^^ der Phönix wurde als Mount angekündigt, es existieren aber noch keinerlei weitere Informationen darüber.



doch. nur gibt es bereits erst weniger als 10 spieler weltweit die sowas haben und die sind dann meistens allis.
man kennt ihn in europa halt vorallem von priv servern.


btw: der dropt beim endboss in ads zu 0,5% oder so


tante edit meint: sry zu spät gesehen, dass der tread so alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (30. Januar 2008)

entschuldigt wenn das schon jemand gesagt hat aber ich glaube das ist die asche von alar die der typ im video benutz hat (die droppt bei Kael )


----------



## RazorTK (30. Januar 2008)

Eldurz schrieb:


> Ich denke das das wieder nur so ein GM spielzeug ist weil wenn es im sspiel drinne ist muss es ja nicht für spieler gedacht sein kann ja auch für ein Npc oder wie gesagt frü Gm´s sein oder was auch noch warscheinlihc ist ein paar Pv freaks haben das einfach selber programmiert das wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit also ich glaube aus spielerfahrung das es wieder mal unmöglich sein wird an das dlugmout zu kommen wird bestimmt gnau so sein wie mit dem Netherdrachen aber es kann wie gesgat auch nur ein spielzeug für Npc oder sonstiges sein und niemand kann sagen das das ding irgendwo droppt weil es keine seite gibt die sowas beinhaltete und es auch kein addon gibt wo schon Festung der Stürme,Schwarzer Tempel oder andrere high lvl inztanzen drinne sind es wird bis dieses Flugmout ein rätzel bleiben oder wie lizzard das schon mit dem Netherdrachen gemahct hat einfach nur der totale reinfall weil wenn 5% der besten Arena gruppen von allen servern ist das unmöglich an sowas rannzukommen!




Hab ja nichts dagegen, wenn man nicht so auf die Rechtschreibung achtet, aber ganz ohne Punkt und Komma ist das verdammt scheiße zu lesen.


----------



## Der Ara (30. Januar 2008)

Jungs und Mädles ich sage euhc jetzt die Antwort....
Wundert mich das ihrs nicht wisst....es gab shcon mehrere news drüber bei buffed und bei inwow.de

Also aufklärung danach kann thread geschlossen werden.
Ich glaube das item an sich heisst "die asche von a'lar" und wenn man rechtsklick darauf macht ist eben ein flugmount 280%.

Droppt sehr sehr sehr selten bei Kael'thas. Gibt soweit ich mitbekommen habe erst 2 dropps...der erste war schon ne ganze weile her der 2te..da habe ich auf inwow.de gelesen das ihn jemand vk hat im AH....den genauen gold preis weiss ich nicht mehr mehr war auf jedenfall einiges...

Aber diese 2 sachen lagen auch schon länge rzurück...sprich ich kann nur bezeugen...das aufjedenfall das item "A'lars asche" heisst und bei kael'thas droppt....100% sicher.


----------



## Hunterplayer (30. Januar 2008)

der droopt glaub in der festung der stürme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BERLINDUBISTSOWUNDERBAR (30. Januar 2008)

Nix fake... ...hab ich auf dem life server YSERA schon mal geshehen ...sieht mega cool aus


----------



## Big-Fish (30. Januar 2008)

Ne, dass wird nichts mit Ruf farmen. Für den Phönix (A'lars Asche) musst du Kael'thas down bekommen. Die Droppchance ist allerdings nicht besonders hoch.


----------



## Drynwin (30. Januar 2008)

boar man was seid ihr für noob den phönix droppts in der raid ini das auge(fds) und des video is eine absolute fälschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero91 (30. Januar 2008)

jo in fds beim endboss , bei einer englischen gilde hat es einer bekommen^^


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

Drynwin schrieb:


> boar man was seid ihr für noob den phönix droppts in der raid ini das auge(fds) und des video is eine absolute fälschung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der thread wurde erstellt, als es noch kein bc gab... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (30. Januar 2008)

okay an alle noobs dies noch nicht kapiert haben



der thred is 8 monate alt!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teranos (30. Januar 2008)

Leute, lest die letzten 3-4 posts durch und denkt dann nochmal drüber nach ob es sich lohnt nochmals zu erwähnen dass es kein fake ist und dass es den vogel wirklich gibt!!!... Aber da sich das Thema ja um den Phoenix dreht ist es ja klar, dass der Thread nochmal aufersteht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelthas (30. Januar 2008)

ich verstehe auch nicht so genau wieso die das nicht merken wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viorel (30. Januar 2008)

Aaaalso leute um die Sache mal aufzuklären: 
Den Phoenix gibt es wirklich.
Es ist für  jeden Spieler möglich den zu bekommen.
Es ist kein GM Spielzeug.
Es gibt chars, die ihn besitzen. allerdings ist die Droprate eher niedrig.
Da Blizz einem krebskranen Jungen das geschenkt hat, ist es Beweis genug dass es ihn gibt.
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32458
Ist die Link dazu, ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen und dass die Thema damit beedet ist.

G, Vio


----------



## schwinekake (30. Januar 2008)

auf malganis hat n ally nachtelf hunter des viechund des dropt glaub ich bei alar


----------



## Spartaner (30. Januar 2008)

*antworten überflieg*

1. des ding gibts wirklich
2. des droppt in tempest keep
3. beim endboss
4. is legendary
5. gibts schon auf manchen servern
6. Auf gorgonnash gibts den vogel schon 2 mal ^^ selbst gesehn

kann sein dass des schon gepostet worden is, ka

mfg 
Spartaner


----------



## OutAconTrol (30. Januar 2008)

der phönix is nen raredropp in tk bei keal'thas


----------



## Dragonsdeath (30. Januar 2008)

tjoa vllt schon gepostet wordn vllt nit^^ aber das is die Asche von Alar droppt bei Kael in der Festung der Stürme-Das Auge!!! is legendary und es gibt den vogel auch auf manchen servern schon!!!
ist übrigens ein flugmount mit 310% geschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (30. Januar 2008)

hab nicht alles durchgelesen aber @die ersten 5-6 posts.. lol klar gibts den.. droppt bei kael.. 
wie z.B das rabenmount in den sethekkhallen oder der bär in zul'aman.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat auch jemand auf unserem server.


----------



## Hinack (30. Januar 2008)

Ihr bemerkt immernoch nicht das der thread schon uralt ist oder?


----------



## bim_bam (30. Januar 2008)

Den Phönix gibt es schon der dropt bei keal in der Festung der Stürme aber das youtube video is en fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subatha (30. Januar 2008)

dropt bei bei kael'thas im auge
siehe: 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32458


----------



## skafds (30. Januar 2008)

also ich denke auch der droppt in der Festung der Stürme und zwar beim Phoenixboss


----------



## derpainkiller (30. Januar 2008)

Phoenix droppt bei Al'aar.


----------



## Bengel1087 (30. Januar 2008)

der dropt beim endboss von FDS und nicht bei Al'aar

auf Shattrath fliegt einer von der Alianz damit rum


----------



## Fuji (30. Januar 2008)

Der Phönix als Mount wurde nicht nur angekündigt ... Er befindet sich sogar im Spiel und nur die wenigsten wissen , dass der Phönix einst für einen Jungen ( aus der USA glaub ich ) erschaffen wurde , der selbst begeisteter WoW-Spieler ist und an einer tödlichen Krankheit leidet


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (30. Januar 2008)

Können hier einige nich lesen? Der Thread is schon steinalt, hat 'nen langen Bart und heißt Miraculix.^^
Aber mal im Ernst: Lest ihr eigentlich, was euer/eure Vorposter schreibt/schreiben? 

Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand sagt, dass es den Phönix gibt:

Wir wissen es!


MfG,
MoP


----------



## Zoliya (30. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Phoenix droppt bei Al'aar.



Naa tut er nich. Nur weil Alar ein Phoenix is muss er ihn nit droppen :-)
Hast nur bei Keal die cance das vögelchen zu bekommen.
Und es ist nich Legandary wie manche immer noch behaupten. 

Außerdem is der Thread schon Uralt oO


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2008)

Das mount ist REAL (!).
Es wird von Kael´Thas, dem endboss in der Raidinstanz "Tempest Keep" auch "The Eye" genannt gedroppt mit einer Quote von 1,6 %. http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32458 seht ihr es:-)

MfG ara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanita (30. Januar 2008)

So diesem Mount droppt bei A´lar also in der festung der stürme....!


----------



## Funnykov (30. Januar 2008)

Sanita schrieb:


> So diesem Mount droppt bei A´lar also in der festung der stürme....!




zomfg -.- bitte erst wissen was sache ist dann posten ^^

dropt bei Kael'thas Sunstrider (endboss der 25 t5 instanz Festung der Stürme), hat eine 0,5% dropchance und soll halt al'ar darstellen das haustier von kael'thas... bzw 1. boss in fds ^^ aber er dropt sich ja wohl nicht selbst das grillhähnchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: extrem alter post, wer hat das rausgekramt


----------



## shagohod (30. Januar 2008)

das ding drop bei kael´thas im auge endboss in festung der stürme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayer3012 (30. Januar 2008)

den phönix mit 310% fluggeschwindigkeit driopt kel'thas aus fds das auge


----------



## Titina (30. Januar 2008)

Sanita schrieb:


> So diesem Mount droppt bei A´lar also in der festung der stürme....!




Und wieder einer der nur die Haelfte richtig erzaehlt.

1. Es droppt in FDS das schonmal der Teil der wahr ist.
2. Es droppt bei Kael'thas, sprich dem Endboss und *nicht *bei Alar.

Wir hatten das Mount als Drop bei unserm 2. Kill, hat da dann unser MT bekommen.


----------



## Xondor (30. Januar 2008)

klar gibts dem phoenix...hab letztens ne kuh gesehen mit 310% netherdrachen, phoenix und zul aman bär^^ 
daneben stand noch jmd mit dem rabenfürst...da kommt neid auf


----------



## Amaly (30. Januar 2008)

also irgentwie lesen die leute hier garnicht -.-

ich habe bei 20 aufgehört zu zählen wie oft hier gesagt worden is wo und wer ihn droppt^^
ausserdem gibt es noch nen anderen drachen der mit 310% fliegen kann bekommt man als bestes team in PvP...aber es lohnt sich garnicht zu versuchen die einzu holen xD

kann vllt ma ein Mod. den thread closen? o.O  1.uralt und 2. 10x durchgekaut^^


----------



## sortiv1982 (30. Januar 2008)

volles /signe zum vorposter^^ 

ps: der phoenix sieht schrott aus und hatt keine bodenanimation ! ingi mount ftw


----------



## Maureen (30. Januar 2008)

Der Phönix kann bei Kel thas droppen !
Auf unserem realm heizt das ding auch schon rum !


----------



## Kniepy (30. Januar 2008)

dieser phönix soll Al'ar representieren. Das ist ein boss aus FdS (Festung der Stürme).
wenn man den tötet, hat man die chance, dass Al'ar seine "asche" droppt.
heist: Al'ars Asche...
das ist dann der phönix, mit 310%, den man reiten kann...
doch soll der pro realm nur 10x droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also eine sehr sehr kleine chance, dass man ihn bekommt..
also kein fake, den gibts wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und des ist auch kein GM item^^

mfg


----------



## Maximusthefirst (30. Januar 2008)

Kniepy schrieb:


> dieser phönix soll Al'ar representieren. Das ist ein boss aus FdS (Festung der Stürme).
> wenn man den tötet, hat man die chance, dass Al'ar seine "asche" droppt.
> heist: Al'ars Asche...
> das ist dann der phönix, mit 310%, den man reiten kann...
> ...


Wie blöde kann man eigentlich sein...


----------



## crazy-warlock (30. Januar 2008)

Es heist zwar Al'ars Asche dropt aber trotzdem bei kael´thas. Ist zwar nicht logisch, is aber so. Der rest stimmt was geschrieben wurde, wobei ich mir mit dem 10x pro server nich sicher bin. Ehrlich gesagt glaub ichs nich.


----------



## Gatar (30. Januar 2008)

> Er befindet sich sogar im Spiel und nur die wenigsten wissen , dass der Phönix einst für einen Jungen ( aus der USA glaub ich ) erschaffen wurde , der selbst begeisteter WoW-Spieler ist und an einer tödlichen Krankheit leidet


besagter Junge namens Dak Krause ist im August verstorben, ob das Mount wirklich für ihn gedacht war, weiß ich nicht, eine Quest hat man ihm jedenfalls als Erinnerung gesetzt...

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=11451

hier erfährt man noch mehr über den traurigen Fall von Dak und seinem Char Caylee:

http://www.boulderfistheroes.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3349


----------



## Teranos (30. Januar 2008)

Leute... schaut euch das *DATUM* an, wann die Frage gestellt wurde... irgendjemand hat den Thread ausgegraben der schon seit über 8 Monaten im Ruhestand ist!

nochmal deutlich:

*DER THREAD IST VOM APRIL 2007!!!*


----------

